# fuzz left on the shirt after peeling transfer



## carllethe (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm a newbie and is having problems with fuzz left on stirt after peeling the transfer off


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Is it "fuzz" from the transfer release sheet? What transfer are you using? It could be that it's not being peeled hot enough or not applied using the correct application instructions, but impossible to know without more info.


----------

